# Advice for those seeking employment



## kljr1983 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi All! 

I just wanted to offer a few tips for those seeking employment from my 12+ years in healthcare administration. 

First off, I would encourage & highly recommend that you invest in paying a professional to review your resume'. This is your first opportunity to impress any employer. If you want to stand out, your resume' must be perfect...it must be proofread & proofread and have correct spelling and grammar. This is one of the BEST decisions I've ever made!! Make sure to list your credentials. I know this has been said many times before from others. Be willing to accept any position...it may not be exactly what you want. However, there are always opportunities to grow & get a promotion if that is your goal. 

Secondly, when you're called for an interview...ALWAYS dress professional. I would recommend a business jacket/skirt for women. Keep it simple. Don't wear loud crazy colors or patterns. Wear heels. Keep your makeup to a minimum and don't wear perfume. Per my husband..."always dress for the position you strive to be!" There is so much truth in that statement. I believe this applies not only for an interview, but after you're hired as well. I've always dressed in business skirts with a jacket. In many of my previous positions, I was always the best dressed & this has always taken me upward to the positions I wanted. This look shows you are professional and care about your appearance and take your job seriously. It is a great way for employers to see that you stand out & you could be on your way to a promotion.

Third thing is always have a positive upbeat attitude. No one wants to be around a negative person. We all have stress in our lives, but if your employer sees that you're enthusiastic and willing to learn, this will enhance your credibility. 

I hope this helps those of you seeking a job. Follow these tips & you'll be on your way to some great opportunities!!


----------



## cldavenport (Jun 24, 2014)

Great tips Kaylee! One thing for me when I interview is that I always wear a button up shirt with a collar. I have all types of office wear but for some reason a shirt with a collar stands out for me. Just a personal preference of mine!


----------



## kljr1983 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes, I completely agree!! In fact, in re-reading my post I realized I forgot to mention that, so thank you!


----------



## Carol456 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Seeking Emploment*

Thank you for the great advice. I do not have many dress clothes and try to do the best with what I have.


----------



## ecartwright (Jun 27, 2014)

I agree with you Kaylee, but I also want to make mention the importance of a well-written cover letter.  I recently became certified just last month (5/24/14.)  I applied to maybe 20 coding position before becoming certified and did not hear back from any.  After I received my certification, I applied for 6 positions, and got called back by 5.  I did not have the experience nearly every job was looking for.  During EVERY interview, the hiring managers ALL made comments on how they were intrigued by what I had written in my cover letter.  Express how you've taken the initiative to become certified in a field you're passionately pursuing.  There are many people currently in coding positions who simply cannot pass the test.  You did.  My resume CLEARLY laid out my virtual lack of experience, but they knew I had great technical skills because of my certification, CPC-A.  My certification and a great cover letter is what landed me a job offer 33 days after taking the certification exam for a position I completely did not expect to land.

I'll be honest, throughout the entire course I read many disheartening stories about people failing to find work, and I feared I would be one of those people.  STAY encouraged and go after what you've worked so hard to get!


----------



## elenipete (Jun 27, 2014)

*tips on cover letter?*

Do you have any suggestions on how to write a great cover letter? I am taking my certification test July 12, (very nervous!) And I am trying to get my resume and cover letter to as near perfection as I can. But I am having trouble with the cover letter. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Andrea


----------



## ecartwright (Jun 27, 2014)

I am no expert on the subject, but this is what worked for me:
I chose the 3 paragraph format.  In my first paragraph, I discussed why I am pursuing coding as a career.  I outlined the steps I took to achieve my certification.  I had no prior coding experience, so I wanted to demonstrate that I take initiative.
My second paragraph discussed the attributes I have, which make me an ideal candidate for the position.  With examples, I expressed how highly motivated I am to work in the field.
Finally, I provided examples of how I would be a great investment for the organization.  Show ambition by outlining your 5 to 10 year plan.

BE CONCISE!!!!  Again, not an expert, but this worked for me.


----------



## S_Williams (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd like to add my two cents as well: Your attitude is everything! Be positive. Be enthusiastic. Be confident. Be honest. Opportunities aren't "given" they are seized! You can't just sit around complaining and wonder why nobody wants to give you a $60,000 a year remote coding job with no experience. You really do have to beat the pavement chasing down leads. You do have to research the company and position before you even apply. You do have to start at entry level. You do have to write a good cover letter and resume- that what will get you the interview. You do have to sell yourself to the hiring manager- that will get you the job.


----------

